# Panama City offshore



## IM4GVN (Aug 31, 2008)

I have a 10 hour trip scheduled with Scott Fitzgerald(Madfish Charters) on Sept.22.We will be bottom fishing.He has a 22 ft Sea Hunt boat.His website isanamacityfishingchartermadfish.com.I will be fishing alone.If 1or2 people would like to join me please send me a PM.There will be no charge for the trip.
If you would care to share your catch that would be payment enough.We will be fishing offshore out of Panama City.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Pm sent


----------



## capcoe (Aug 12, 2009)

*Fishing sept. 22*

PM sent- my e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## IM4GVN (Aug 31, 2008)

Looks like capcoe and millertime will be fishing with me.Thanks to all who replied.


----------



## IM4GVN (Aug 31, 2008)

Had a cancellation.I now have one opening for this Friday, Sept.23rd.We will leave at 7:00 AM.Send me a Private Message if interested.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks again Gary for an amazing trip. AJ, I had a great time as well.


----------

